# اهل الخبرة كيف اوصل nema34



## cadnet (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
How do I contact the wires of the Motor ? 

Part No.: 85BYGH450C-012
Frame Size: NEMA34
Is it?
Red >>>>> +A
Blue >>>>>>-A
Yellow >>>+B
White >>>>-B
Please help me.​


----------



## ksmksam (1 مايو 2010)

which your driver you made it or buy it from market


----------



## cadnet (1 مايو 2010)

الاخ ksmksam المحترم 
السلام عليكم
يوجد اربع اسلاك خارجة من المحرك كل اثنان تمثل ملف - هل هناك فرق في توصيلها اذا قمت بتوصيل كل ملف على نقطتان توصيل وكما تعلم اني وضعت الموديل الذي يشير الى العزم العالي للمحرك والذي يصعب من معرفة عمل المحرك بصورة صحيحة علما ان لون مخالفة للكتلوك - اما الدرايف المشغل فهو
SD-2H086MB

تحياتي


----------



## cadnet (1 مايو 2010)

هل هذا النوع من المحركات بطئ في حالتة الاعتيادية 
Is this kind of Stepper Motor very slow?

Stepper Motor
1, Technical Specifications
Part No.: 85BYGH450C-012
Frame Size: NEMA34
Step Angle: 1.8 degree
Voltage: 5.7V
Current: 3.0A/phase
Resistance: 1.9 Ohm/phase
Inductance: 22 mH/phase
Holding torque: 9.3N.m 1317oz-in
Rotor inertia: 3600g-cm2
Number of wire leads: 4
Weight: 5 kg
Length: 151mm


----------



## ksmksam (1 مايو 2010)

سلام 
كيف عرفت انه 
Red >>>>> +A
Blue >>>>>>-A
Yellow >>>+B
White >>>>-B
اذا كان مكتوب على المحرك بامكانك وصله مع driver مع المقارنة باسماء الملفات -a+;a-;b+;b


----------



## cadnet (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
فحصت الملفات بواسطة الافو ميتر وكانت هناك ملفان الاول نهايتة احمر ازرق والملف الثاني ابيض اصفر
هل هناك فارق اذا اقلب الترتيب
شكرا


----------



## ksmksam (1 مايو 2010)

no if you using to end of a with two end ofb


----------



## cadnet (1 مايو 2010)

وماذا يقصد ب a و b هل هي ملفات
اجو منك ان تشاهد الموضوع تالي
http://www.piclist.com/techref/io/stepper/wires.htm


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

:20:السلام عليكم :20:
بدي اسالك 
كم سلك خارج من المحرك ؟
اذا اربعة اكيد كل اثنين لملف
واذا فحصتهم بساعة الديجيتل راح تلاحظ انه بين كل سلكين راح تلاقي مقاومة 1.9ohm وبالتلاقي اصبح لديك زوجين من اربعة سلاك كل زوج سلكين بينهم مقاومة 1.9ohm وبالتالي احد اللازواج اسمه A والثاني B
واعتمادا على ما كتبت

*السلام عليكم*
*فحصت الملفات بواسطة الافو ميتر وكانت هناك ملفان الاول نهايتة احمر ازرق والملف الثاني ابيض اصفر*
*هل هناك فارق اذا اقلب الترتيب*
*شكرا*​​A=red,blue
B=yelow,white​
وياريت لو تحكيلي شو اللي مكتوب على الدرايفر بالنسبة للاماكن الي مفروض يتركب فيها ملفات المحرك علشان انبلش في التركيب
وياريت لو تحكيلي شو الالوان الاسلاك المفروض انها تكون في المحرك (من الكتالوج):75::75:​


----------



## cadnet (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي
هذا ماموجود في الكتلوك وهو مخالف للواقع وفقط اربع اسلاك
http://www.wantmotor.com/WebEditor/UploadFile/2007825101539877.jpg
وهذا الدرايف
http://www.acncn.com/com/sunrise/down/1231823644.pdf
هل تعتقد اذا تم قلب الاسلاك له تاثير على عمل المحرك ام فقط تغير الاتجاه
تحياتي


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
بدي اسالك مقاومة الملفات باستخدام افوميترقديش وقديش مكتوب قيمتها على المحرك 
و اقرالي شو مكتوب على السطح الخارجي للدرايف كما في المربع الاحمر في الصورة
وعلى الاغلب راح تلاقي صورة ملفين ياريت تذكري اسماء اطرافهم:20::20:


----------



## cadnet (2 مايو 2010)

بخصوص المقاومة لدي كلامب ميتر وكما تعلم ان قايسة غير دقيق
امامامكتوب على الدرايف 


Controllers.....

the controllers are "SD-2H086MB" with 12 connections

A+
A-
B+
B-
These goto the stepper motor wires?

DC-
DC+
These goto the power unit +24v -24v

PULS+(+5v)
PULS-(PUL)..........P2 on Breakout board
DIR+(+5v)
DIR-(DIR).............P3 on breakout board
ENBL+(+5v)
ENBL-(ENB)..........I think this is left un-connected​


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

hi
are you on line


----------



## ksmksam (2 مايو 2010)

you can use
A+ =red
a- =blue
b+ =white 
b- = yellow
and i think you can connect another wires for driver you can run now maybe motor don't rotate so you can opposit a+ by a-


----------



## cadnet (2 مايو 2010)

تسلم اخي المحرك يتحرك لكن بطيئ هل هذا طبيعي


----------



## mohamed-x (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم

الاخ كاد والاخ كاظم اتمنى وادعو الله ان تصلو لحل لهذه المشكله ولكنى احب ان اشكركم على التعاون و اشجعكم على مناقشه مثل هذه المشاكل بنفس السرد الذى تواصلتم به 

المتابع لموضوعكم مثلى لابد انه قد استفاد كثيرا ثانيا لكم الشكر ووفقكم الله


----------



## ksmksam (3 مايو 2010)

ممكن تعطيني اكم معلومة
انت كتبت انه وزن المحرك 5KG هل هذا صحيح وبعدين انت بتشغل على اي برنامج هل هو mach3 
وياريت لو تعد اكمن دورة كاملة في الدقيقة علشان انقارن مع الواقع والكتالوج
وبدي اسالك لما تثبت بيدك محور الدوران اثناء التشغيل بتقدر توقفه ولا صعب (ودير بالك تشد عليه اكثر من ثانية)
وياريت تلف لفة تب(لاصق) ورق على محور الدوران على اساس تقدر تلاحظ حركة المحرك هل هي صحيحة وفي نفس الاتجاة كما في الصورة .
بس ماحكيت لايش تريد استخدام المحرك


----------



## ksmksam (3 مايو 2010)




----------



## cadnet (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
المحرك لماكنة نحت على الخشب
سرعة دوران المحرك 2 لفه في الثانية الواحدة
من الصعب ان توقف المحرك عند عملة باليد لانة قوي جدا
عند تغيري اسلاك ربط الابيض مع الاصفر على aو -a كان صوت المحرك افضل لكن لا اعلم لماذا
حاولت ارفق الدائرة الكاملة لكن لم استطيع لعدم معرفتي بطريقة
تحياتي


----------



## ksmksam (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم بتقدر تلف لفة لاصق كما في الصورة
وكمان السرعة كويسة كثير وبتعتمد على البرنامج والربط الميكانيكي المستخدم
والماكنة مشروع ولا هواية


----------



## ksmksam (3 مايو 2010)

وهل تستطيع تحريك المحرك خطوة واحدة عن طريق اليرنامج (ياريت تحكيلي اسم البرنامج الي بتستخدمه)


----------



## cadnet (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الهدف هو مشروع
البرنامج الذي استخدمة هو mach3 وعند التشغيل الاحض انة يبطئ ويزيد بحسب الرسمة اما خطوة واحدة فكيف استطيع تحركها
تحياتي


----------



## ksmksam (3 مايو 2010)

you can decrease speed for 1% then try to move it manual


----------



## وليد الحديدي (7 مايو 2010)

لا اذا قلبت الأسلاك لن يؤثر على عمل المحرك


----------

